# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  المدينة المائية Amman waves تقرير مفصل بالصور

## احساس المطر

المدينة المائية 
Amman Waves

هي إحدى المناطق العائلية الترفيهية الصيفية في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية والتي تفتح أبوابها لزوارها في فصل الصيف .

تقع المدينة المائية على بعد 12 كيلو من الدوار السابع طريق مطار الملكة علياء 

*بعض التفاصيل عن الأنشطة ورسوم الدخول وأوقات العمل* 

تفتح المدينة المائية من الساعة : 10:00 صباحا إلى الساعة 7:00 مساءا 
وهذا برنامجها خلال شهر حزيران ففي شهر تموز تفتح لساعة متأخرة من الليل وتغلق الالعاب المائية وتبفى الجلسات الرائعة حول البرك 

*الانشطة :* 
بالاضافة للالعاب المائية هناك برك سباحة مغلقة وغرف جاكوزي وغرف ساونا وغرف ستيم " بخار " وهناك ايضا نادي رياضي يمكن تلقي فيه جلسات المساج بايدي متخصصين وخبراء وصالات ايريبكس " الرياضات الهوائية " 

كذلك يوجد صالات افراح للعرسان الراغبين في عمل حفل زفاف اسطوري ورائع 

*المطاعم :* 
وجبات سريعة " البتزا هت ، بوبايز ، ماكدونالاد ، .........الخ " 


*رسوم الدخول :* 

للكبار من سن 13 فما فوق 
15 خمسة عشر دينار اردني للشخص الواحد شامل استعمال كافة البرك والالعاب والمرافق .
ما يعادل 80 ريال سعود 

من سن 3 سنوات إلى 12 سنة 
10 عشرة دنانير اردني للشخص الواحد شامل ماذكر اعلاه 
ما يعادل 53 ريال سعودي 

أقل من 3 سنوات 
مجاني 

ملاحظة / طبعا رسوم الدخول لا تشمل الطعام .



*الان أترككم مع الصور* 

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]



لمزيد من المعلومات 
هاتف : 0096264121704
موقع الكتروني 
Amman Waves - Contact & ********

أتمنى أن يحوز التقرير على رضاكم

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمووووو :SnipeR (62):

----------


## رمز الاسود

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ميرنا

كتير حلوين :Icon31:

----------


## ميرنا

:Db465236ff:  :Icon31:  :Smile:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

اسعار رخيصه ! ومكان جمييل 
الف شكر

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

رائع يا حلا

----------


## طيبة الكرك

كل الشكر لجهدك

----------


## mohamed-

شكرا

----------


## جلكسي والزمن عكسي

نايس

----------


## yasmin

thank you so much

----------


## النايف

[align=center]جزاك كل خير اختي 

وتسلم يمينك[/align]

----------

